# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Private places to get bloodwork done in Canada?

## mark123abc

Besides through my family doctor is there any other way to get bloodwork done, do not want to tell my doc.

----------


## Iceberg

I believe it's my med lab or (mymedlab)

----------


## < <Samson> >

www.health-tests-direct.com


Best & cheapest I have found so far

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I believe it's my med lab or (mymedlab)





> www.health-tests-direct.com
> 
> 
> Best & cheapest I have found so far


According to the websites of the above 2 suggestions, neither of them service customers in Canada. 

I myself am curious if you can get private anonymous blood work in Canada. Getting blood work while on steroids Can and Will complicate a life insurance policy. This is the reason I do not get blood work done anymore.

----------


## MisterRogers

Bertuzzi any luck on finding a place for blood work?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Bertuzzi any luck on finding a place for blood work?


Nope... Nothing yet but I haven't looked too hard. Would love to find a place.

----------


## MisterRogers

I have a lead on something I'll let you know if it pans out! Where In Canada are you? I'm I'm ontario

----------


## Synhax

I would also like to know this, im in quebec

----------


## Alta

I wouldn't mind finding something as well. I heard that naturopaths can do it without a form, but I have no idea if that is true or not.

----------

